# Something from us again



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)

(Sorry, couldn't be here for quite a while. But from now on I'll be around more often  )

And of course I brought some new pics :coolwink:


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh they are both beautiful!
what are their names? x


----------



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)

The chihuahua boy is called *Monte*. And the great dane girl is called *Jessi*


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

They are lovely names-I will remember those 
I love the contrast in size between Monte and Jessi. 
They really look like they get on too! 
Monte looks hilarious flying along in the 4th pic! x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh nice to see them again!
I love the action shots.
The running one is adorable.
Check Monte go! lol


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

Those are beautiful!!! They look professional!


----------



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you!! :dance:


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Monte looks so strong and he is as adorable as ever !! That wee bit of white on the end of his tail is the sweetest.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Fabulous photos.. Monte is gorgeous..so is Jessi they really compliment each other.

What an odd pair- they seem like such great friends.. bet you get so much attention walking these two in public


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome back!! Missed seeing those two!!!! Very nice pictures


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

wow monte really reminds me of my bambam!!!! these pics are the best things ever - i just LOVE the big/little dog relationship so much, my dream is to have a big dog like jessi one day!!!


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

AWW!! These are sooooo cute!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I love the second to last pic, very neat. And very beautiful.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

love the pix.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

aww! gorgeous pups. Great pictures Love them


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Monte looks so regal in the last pic! Jesse is enormous and beautiful. Great pics!!! Post some more!!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

so adorable. i love the black and white one x


----------



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Look at those two, what a gorgeous pair!
Monte is absolutely stunning!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Gina. 

I was wondering what camera you have. I'm looking to get a new one and your pics look fab from which ever one you are using

rachel x


----------



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey,

I use the *Nikon D60*, and _Corel paint Shop Pro Photo X2_


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you x


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Aww so cute xD


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

the 4th is hilarious LOL! love them all, very nice quality! :albino: the sand looks like so much fun! can we have some here too to share? hehe!


----------



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)

Policedog Jessi 



























Monte always stole the boys toys and got arrested..


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Gorgeous photos - I love the caption on the last one "Monte always stole the boys toys and got arrested.. " looks like they have great fun!


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhh brilliant shots!!! Love 'em!! =)


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i love your dane ! can you post more pics


----------



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)

Of course I can post more pics!



















Eww... 









Walking on the frozen river! 


















Jessi is not too happy about it..









And some pics at home


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Those are beautiful pics!!


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

those are lovely pics! i luv the big dane and the mini me shot


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

welcome back...I always enjoyed your "big and little" pictures. Monte is adorable in the sand dune.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wonderful action shots of your fur babies! You really take great photos and the pups are gorgeous.. Deb


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

wow lovely pictures!  theyre both lovely


----------

